# Barking vs talking



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

Does anyone else have a vizsla that barks for communication versus "talking"? My little girl just has this highpitched bark and when we are outside playing it's very loud. last weekend one of our neighbors hollerd at us to be quiet as she was outside with us playing in our fenced back yard but when she is excited or wants our attention to play she barks. She does not talk like others or even my daughter's vizsla. I don't want to take away her personality, but I don't want upset neighbors. Any suggestions?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would never want my dog to be outside barking for hours upsetting neighbors, but her barking while your playing with her is different. I would probably tell them to get over it.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't care if my dogs are outside barking while they are playing. It's part of how they communicate. Fortunately, our neighbors haven't complained but they also don't just bark to bark. Your neighbor seems like they just need to get over themselves. Do they get upset when people mow their lawns etc.?


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

I never even noticed the bark of our neighborhood dogs until we got Amos. I notice it now because he stops what he's doing and his ears perk up, which is usually followed by a trip to a window to check it out. What DOES bother me is a neighbor who has a loud car. He fires it up and revs the engine a bunch. He's three doors down but it's loud enough to wake my kids at night. :-\


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

HeCallsMeBama said:


> I never even noticed the bark of our neighborhood dogs until we got Amos. I notice it now because he stops what he's doing and his ears perk up, which is usually followed by a trip to a window to check it out. What DOES bother me is a neighbor who has a loud car. He fires it up and revs the engine a bunch. He's three doors down but it's loud enough to wake my kids at night. :-\


don't knock loud cars  I have a loud car, but I don't rev the engine at night or all that often in the driveway tbh


----------



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

She doesn't like to be outside by herself and I won't leave her out when we are gone. Last weekend was such a nice weekend we spent a lot of time outdoors and she doesn't like to be ignored so commence the barking to get our attention and play. We eventually just came inside as we were bothering the neighbors. We love her and she's awesome and one of the best dogs we've ever had, but sometimes it's like having a toddler in the house. Haha. And my kids are grown . I was just wondering if anyone else's V barks instead of the wowowo talking that so many of them do.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, while June does roo to me quite a bit, she does have a demanding bark when not getting her way.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Get a new neighbor !

Seriously though, we had a beagle/rat terrier who loved to bark and howl and barked a lot when we played. I only heard from a neighbor who after many years confessed that she used to bug them a bit when she would sit at the top of our ridge and sound off while we were gone. (oops)

Sadie our Vizsla does most of her barking indoors at what she considers "appropriate" times usually UPS and mailman but also passing joggers and horses. Frankly I kind of like the fact that she takes her job seriously. Funny if someone says "mailman" on TV it sets her off (she thinks she is getting a milkbone and rockets out her dog door).

Only time she "talks" is when it is dark and she wants me to go outside with her.

Bottom line is I personally think that dogs have their own habits when it comes to barking and I think it is almost impossible to change those habits short of using a bark collar which I think in your situation would be cruel and unusual punishment.


----------

